# Ati Radeon 9700 OU NVidia GeForce FX Go5200

## localdomain

Viva, a questão é qual das duas escolher para usar em linux. (Ambas as placas em laptops)

Actualmente tenho um portatil com uma Ati Radeon m6 32MB, que em windows corre perfeitamente half life 2 e afins, mas quando se toca em linux a performance baixa drasticamente, ao ponto de o Unreal Turnament ter k baixar as texturas para correr suavemente... Ut 2004, Painkiller, e afins.. nem sequer vale a pena falar...

Ja fiz o "tunning" no xorg.conf para a grafica, mas nao consigo muito mais do que isto no glxgears (Sim eu sei k o glxgears nao é um bom "bench" mas para ver diferenças server bem):

bash-2.05b$ glxgears 

2808 frames in 5.0 seconds = 561.600 FPS

3078 frames in 5.0 seconds = 615.600 FPS

3078 frames in 5.0 seconds = 615.600 FPS

3079 frames in 5.0 seconds = 615.800 FPS

A minha questão é a seguinte, com uma ati melhor (9700) iria obter MUITO melhor resultados? 

Pois pelo que vejo a ATI apenas á pouco tempo começou a desenvolver drivers para Linux.

Ou pelo contrário deveria trocar por uma FX Go5200, pois a Nvidia ja desenvolve drivers para linux ha bastante tempo.  Por experiencia pessoal a minha gforce2 mx 400 tem desempenho muito bom.

Alguem tem/testou algum laptop com algumas destas placas?

Gostava de receber feedback, pois tou indeciso mm neste aspecto.

Ps: O problema é so mm para linux, para windows escolheria sem duvida uma ATI.

Obrigado.

----------

## RoadRunner

Da minha (pouca) experiencia com ATI, nunca irei comprar uma ati para linux, a menos que os drivers subam de qualidade significativamente. É impressionante a diferença de performance de windows para linux nas placas ATI, quando nas nvidia nunca notei diferença de performance.

Aliás lembro-me de há uns 2 anos ter uma gforce2 pro e experiemtar na altura uma radeon 9000 pro com o dobro da memória da gforce, e se em windows a placa era melhor, em linux a diferença era tão grande que desisti logo dela.

Em portáteis já tive colegas meus com problemas vários, desde performance até problemas gráficos mesmo que necessitavam ter que reiniciar o X várias vezes até apresentar a imagem correctamente. Possívelmente esses problemas já foram corrigidos, e também sei que há problemas com nvidias (framebuffer, sofware suspend por exemplo), mas pessoalmente ATI pelo que conheço não, obrigado =)

----------

## To

 *localdomain wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Ps: O problema é so mm para linux, para windows escolheria sem duvida uma ATI....

 

Esta frase disse tudo...

Tó

----------

## localdomain

Pois, mas pela experiencia que tenho com as ATI e com o que ja li aqui no forum as ATI começam a ter muito melhor performance que ha 10/12 meses atraz.

Penso que vou para ATI again... se algum jogo nao correr bem em linux entao, la tenho que fazer boot para o window$.

Thanks

----------

## RoadRunner

Sim, a performance tem aumentado, mesmo assim é muito inferior do que a equivalente nvidia.

----------

## localdomain

Exacto. O problema é que nao encontro (e os que encontro n me interessam) portateis com graficas nvidia decentes, é quase tudo 5200go..

Vou experimentar o toshiba m30x 166.. Depois posto alguns "benchs"

----------

## Gauss_Cleric

Podem postar alguns resultados de placas da nvidia com o glxgears? Para efeito de comparalção? Tenho uma ATI 9800Pro e com os últimos drivers (8.10.19) obtenho ~4500fps.

----------

## nafre

para nao estas a falar bobagem. Minha opiniao fica pela nVidia mais pelo suporte que vejo ser maior

----------

## Operador Nabla

Permitam-me aproveitar o gancho para fazer uma pergunta básica sobre notebooks (esta dúvida pode ser trivial, mas como eu nunca mexi em um notebook  :Embarassed:  e pretendo me programar para comprar um quando começar a minha pós-graduação, acho melhor perguntar).

É possível trocar o dispositivo de vídeo de um notebook, ou as coisas são todas "on-board"? Estou perguntando isso porque fiz uma pesquisa em vários sites de fabricantes de notebooks no Brasil e não encontrei nenhum modelo com vídeo da ATI ou da nVIDIA (sei que, por exemplo, os modelos da série HP Pavilion vêm com vídeo da Intel).

----------

## pilla

 *Operador Nabla wrote:*   

> 
> 
> É possível trocar o dispositivo de vídeo de um notebook, ou as coisas são todas "on-board"? Estou perguntando isso porque fiz uma pesquisa em vários sites de fabricantes de notebooks no Brasil e não encontrei nenhum modelo com vídeo da ATI ou da nVIDIA (sei que, por exemplo, os modelos da série HP Pavilion vêm com vídeo da Intel).

 

Muito poucos notebooks permitem trocar a placa de rede. Lembro de alguns da Dell faz muito tempo que se prestavam a isso, mas em geral eh tudo onboard e estas preso a placa ate o resto da tua vida (ou do notebook).

O chipset da Intel funciona direitinho se nao quiseres jogar.

----------

## fernandotcl

Alguns laptops vem com um standard chamado Mini-PCI, mas não são a maioria. O que realmente os salva são os cartões PCMCIA.

----------

## pilla

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> Alguns laptops vem com um standard chamado Mini-PCI, mas não são a maioria. O que realmente os salva são os cartões PCMCIA.

 

Mas uma placa de vídeo PCMCIA (que eu nunca vi) deve ser severamente limitada pelo barramento do Cardbus....  :Sad: 

----------

## To

Nunca vi nem nunca ouvi nada sobre isso... não me parece que exista cá em Portugal...

Tó

----------

## nafre

acho que ate pela portabilidade fica dificil fazer este upgrade nos notebook.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *pilla wrote:*   

>  *fernandotcl wrote:*   Alguns laptops vem com um standard chamado Mini-PCI, mas não são a maioria. O que realmente os salva são os cartões PCMCIA. 
> 
> Mas uma placa de vídeo PCMCIA (que eu nunca vi) deve ser severamente limitada pelo barramento do Cardbus.... 

 

Ahh sim, eu também nunca vi, e acho que nem existe. Pra upgrades gerais, o PCMCIA salva. E o Mini-PCI também não é grande coisa, uma placa de vídeo Mini-PCI corre o risco de ser mais lenta do que uma memória de vídeo compartilhada.

Eu estava comentando nisso aqui:  :Wink: 

 *pilla wrote:*   

> Muito poucos notebooks permitem trocar a placa de rede.

 

----------

## pilla

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *pilla wrote:*   Muito poucos notebooks permitem trocar a placa de rede. 

 

Putz, eu quis dizer "Placa de vídeo"  :Sad: 

----------

